# Introducing the Zaetech DigiGauge Pressure Display



## [email protected] (Nov 19, 2010)

*ZAETECH DIGIGAUGE PRESSURE DISPLAY*

Have you ever thought about replacing your basic analog gauges with a clean digital display? Maybe you were deterred by the lack of a plug and play kit, or perhaps the lack of screen color options was a turnoff since it wouldn't match the interior you've spent so much time on. 

As a stand-alone digital pressure gauge, or as an accessory to Zaetech’s flagship product TouchBox, DigiGauge is the perfect accessory to accurately monitor the pressures of any air suspension setup. DigiGauge features a crisp, digital LCD screen with color backlighting for displaying four corner bag and reservoir (tank) pressure.

Optionally, the user can pair the DigiGauge unit with a Zaetech TouchBox and view bag and reservoir pressures directly on their iPhone or Android (coming soon) Smart Phone. DigiGauge is truly the next step in minimalistic digital air ride pressure display systems.

Features:


Compatible with any Air Ride System
Four Corner (Bag) and Reservoir (Tank) Read-out
Five Screen Color options
Black Anodized Aluminum Display
0-200psi Pressure Readings with 1psi Resolution
Simple ‘Plug-n-Play’ Installation
Integration with TouchBox Wireless Controller
Free Technical Support


Includes:


DigiGauge ECU
Full Plug-n-Play Wire Harness
(5) 200psi Digital Pressure Sensors
Black Anodized Aluminum LCD Display Screen
25ft Display Harness


DigiGauge is available exclusively through [U]www.bagriders.com[/U] for $339.00.


----------



## hyphytrain203 (Jun 9, 2003)

would be nice to "declutter" my manual setup with this...

where do they recommend putting the pressure sensors? from the looks of the sensor, it seems I would need to tee off a line to mount them?


----------



## [email protected] (Nov 19, 2010)

hyphytrain203 said:


> would be nice to "declutter" my manual setup with this...
> 
> where do they recommend putting the pressure sensors? from the looks of the sensor, it seems I would need to tee off a line to mount them?


Your best bet would be to go with (5) 1/4"ptc-1/8"ptc Parker Gauge Tees which will go inline with the air lines leading to your bags and your tank, as well as (5) 1/8"ptc-1/8"npt Parker Metal Female Straights which will allow you to run air line directly to the digital pressure sensors.

These:










And these:


----------



## macleanshaun (Sep 19, 2008)

This looks like a really clean setup. Less wires and smaller senders than a digital dakota. And cheaper.


----------



## BBSWagen (Nov 11, 2007)

Cant wait for the reviews on this setup!


----------



## [email protected] (Feb 19, 2010)

BBSWagen said:


> Cant wait for the reviews on this setup!


I'm in the process of installing one in our shop Q5 project car, I have the Dakota in my BMW so it will make for a good comparison. 

Right off the bat I can tell you, the wiring is WAY cleaner and easier to setup for novices. Additionally, the sensors and sensor plugs are water resistant on the DigiGauge, so if you use PTC T fittings outside the car, you won't have any issues.


----------



## Cspence (Nov 23, 2008)

Can u run the LCD display and have the wireless readout on your phone (with the touchbox obviously)? Not sure if it was one or the other or if they could run in tandem.


Sent from my iPhone: Short but not meant to be abrupt!


----------



## fasttt600 (Apr 12, 2007)

[email protected] said:


> I'm in the process of installing one in our shop Q5 project car, I have the Dakota in my BMW so it will make for a good comparison.
> 
> Right off the bat I can tell you, the wiring is WAY cleaner and easier to setup for novices. Additionally, the sensors and sensor plugs are water resistant on the DigiGauge, so if you use PTC T fittings outside the car, you won't have any issues.


yeah, judging by those pictures. it looks like a much better design then dakota's "redesign" with the new sensors. They made it ass backwards as far as wiring. Any chance they are making a 52mm gauge as well?


----------



## [email protected] (Nov 19, 2010)

Cspence said:


> Can u run the LCD display and have the wireless readout on your phone (with the touchbox obviously)? Not sure if it was one or the other or if they could run in tandem.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone: Short but not meant to be abrupt!


You can run both at the same time without any issues! 



fasttt600 said:


> yeah, judging by those pictures. it looks like a much better design then dakota's "redesign" with the new sensors. They made it ass backwards as far as wiring. Any chance they are making a 52mm gauge as well?


No word on the 52mm gauges. If Zaetech does make them, it most likely won't be for a while.


----------



## APURPLEKING (May 23, 2007)

What is the pricing on one of these?


----------



## [email protected] (Nov 19, 2010)

APURPLEKING said:


> What is the pricing on one of these?


*$299.00*


----------



## APURPLEKING (May 23, 2007)

Just placed an order for one ... cant wait to get it and test it out. :thumbup::beer:


----------



## [email protected] (Nov 19, 2010)

APURPLEKING said:


> Just placed an order for one ... cant wait to get it and test it out. :thumbup::beer:


Thanks for the order!


----------



## Twilliams83 (Jan 25, 2011)

ordered


----------



## Twilliams83 (Jan 25, 2011)

any idea on when these are shipping?


----------



## [email protected] (Feb 19, 2010)

Twilliams83 said:


> any idea on when these are shipping?


Today!


----------



## Twilliams83 (Jan 25, 2011)

[email protected] said:


> Today!


 thanks bud


----------



## APURPLEKING (May 23, 2007)

Sooo this doesn't thread directly into a vu4 manifold...


----------



## Twilliams83 (Jan 25, 2011)

APURPLEKING said:


> Sooo this doesn't thread directly into a vu4 manifold...


It doesnt!?


----------



## APURPLEKING (May 23, 2007)

Nope... Unless its cause my manifold is for 3/8ths and this thing is 1/4 inch. But now I gotta go find and buy 4 adapters, I kind of thought that for $300 bucks it would be a direct thread in or have adapters. 

But it doesn't.


----------



## BBSWagen (Nov 11, 2007)

Hummm , the 4 gauge port on the VU4 are 1/4" pipe thread! 
It should fit, as the sensor are 1/4" pipe thread too!

No?


----------



## Twilliams83 (Jan 25, 2011)

BBSWagen said:


> Hummm , the 4 gauge port on the VU4 are 1/4" pipe thread!
> It should fit, as the sensor are 1/4" pipe thread too!
> 
> No?


this is what im thinking, i wonder where he is trying to thread this in?


----------



## APURPLEKING (May 23, 2007)

The sensors are 1/8th in ... I had to buy these from Home Depot









And then do this










Cost alittle under $10 but still a hassle


----------



## APURPLEKING (May 23, 2007)

Just 2 pix showing thread difference as best I can.


----------



## BBSWagen (Nov 11, 2007)

My mistake! didnt know about the 1/8!


Seeing, this, i'm pretty sure it's going to be a matter of time before Accuair themselve provide gauge solutions... with the ilevel and with digital gauges!


----------



## Built2Drive (Jan 15, 2010)

LOL @ installing reducer's being a hassle. 

Is there any type of warranty on this or at least the senders? Everything looks like a nice package. Looking forward to seeing how these hold up compared to some other systems out there.


----------



## thirtysixspokes (Mar 6, 2007)

Pictures of the blue backlit gauge by any chance?


----------



## APURPLEKING (May 23, 2007)

Built2Drive said:


> LOL @ installing reducer's being a hassle. .


The hassle was having to go out and get them not installing them.


----------



## Built2Drive (Jan 15, 2010)

You could have asked before buying. Says nothing about thread size. So your "hassel" has now helped future members looking at this set up. I'd look at it that way.


----------



## APURPLEKING (May 23, 2007)

That is why I immediately posted in this thread


----------



## rgarjr (May 19, 2012)

I wanna see pictures of each screen color.


----------



## Cspence (Nov 23, 2008)

rgarjr said:


> I wanna see pictures of each screen color.


This is the only thing keeping me from buying one right now...


Sent from my iPhone: Short but not meant to be abrupt!


----------



## Twilliams83 (Jan 25, 2011)

Installed mine, loving it so far. Will put pics up soon


----------



## APURPLEKING (May 23, 2007)

Twilliams83 said:


> Installed mine, loving it so far. Will put pics up soon



What color did you go with? I got red and think it is a decent match to the red interior lighting of my mkV


----------



## Twilliams83 (Jan 25, 2011)

red as well for my mkiv, will post pics when it gets dark so i can see the match


----------



## Twilliams83 (Jan 25, 2011)

Bad pic but i only had my iphone with me.


----------



## APURPLEKING (May 23, 2007)

Twilliams83 said:


> Bad pic but i only had my iphone with me.




Looks good


----------



## [email protected] (Nov 19, 2010)

We will have photos of the other colors up in the next couple of days. Sorry for the delay guys!


----------



## [email protected] (Feb 19, 2010)

APURPLEKING said:


> That is why I immediately posted in this thread


Thank you for posting up regarding the Male NPT thread size on the Pressure Sensors. We have updated the product description to make this clear. :thumbup:


----------



## APURPLEKING (May 23, 2007)

So when I got my gauges working today I noticed that the screen only works while my compressors are running, then it goes blank. What do you think could be my issue?


----------



## Cspence (Nov 23, 2008)

Sounds like you tapped power from the wrong place (compressor harness)


Sent from my iPhone: Short but not meant to be abrupt!


----------



## APURPLEKING (May 23, 2007)

Could be ... Ill re check wiring tomorrow


----------



## Bag Riders Air Ride (Sep 10, 2013)

Pictures of each color screen


----------



## Cspence (Nov 23, 2008)

Is the background black or color matched for each, like the pic posted before? I like the white one if the background is black....but if the whole thing lights up it may be too bright...










Sent from my iPhone: Short but not meant to be abrupt!


----------



## APURPLEKING (May 23, 2007)

Mine lights up red like posted in that mkIV


----------



## Bag Riders Air Ride (Sep 10, 2013)

Cspence said:


> Is the background black or color matched for each, like the pic posted before? I like the white one if the background is black....but if the whole thing lights up it may be too bright...
> 
> 
> 
> ...



The background color depends on what angle you look at the gauge and it's hard to take a photo of it but the background does have some color bleeding because it is an LCD display. 

Hope that helps a little!


----------



## Twilliams83 (Jan 25, 2011)

Cspence said:


> Is the background black or color matched for each, like the pic posted before? I like the white one if the background is black....but if the whole thing lights up it may be too bright...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


during the day the back ground appears black, at nights its red. the iphone camera makes that appear way brighter than it really is. it is not blinding at night


----------



## boradie sucht (Aug 12, 2012)

just ordered one, cant wait to get in and running.

i went with the blue


----------



## glifahrenheitcameron (Sep 14, 2011)

I'd like to hook this up with my manual setup....very tempted


----------



## APURPLEKING (May 23, 2007)

Twilliams is your gauge on and lit up even when the car is off?


----------



## Twilliams83 (Jan 25, 2011)

APURPLEKING said:


> Twilliams is your gauge on and lit up even when the car is off?


it did that once, i unplugged the screen and plugged it back in and it solved that.


----------



## boradie sucht (Aug 12, 2012)

got mine in today, hooked up, gets power and works, but after like 5 seconds the screen will go out, turn it off, turn it back on and the screens fires back up then goes out again,, confused??


----------



## boradie sucht (Aug 12, 2012)

i think its eitherr the box or the harness, because when i press down on the box i can see the gauge light up


----------



## boradie sucht (Aug 12, 2012)

i had it wired wrong, opps!! :laugh:

thanks to Mr. Williams for holding my hand through another set of my airride Qs


----------



## Twilliams83 (Jan 25, 2011)

boradie sucht said:


> i had it wired wrong, opps!! :laugh:
> 
> thanks to Mr. Williams for holding my hand through another set of my airride Qs


Told you it wasnt a hardware issue lol


----------



## Bag Riders Air Ride (Sep 10, 2013)

Friday Bump!


----------



## Jake2k (Nov 25, 2010)

Any more pictures/reviews of this? I don't have any gushes hooked up yet and even though I like the way analog gauges look, the thought of running all those airlines isn't very appealing lol. So it's either this or a couple dual needle digital Glowshift gauges, but neither seems to have many reviews


----------



## boradie sucht (Aug 12, 2012)

Jake2k said:


> Any more pictures/reviews of this? I don't have any gushes hooked up yet and even though I like the way analog gauges look, the thought of running all those airlines isn't very appealing lol. So it's either this or a couple dual needle digital Glowshift gauges, but neither seems to have many reviews


im really liking this (now thats it wired up properly) :laugh:

everything is real simple, plug and play. only a couple wires to run which is way easier and cleaner than air line.

i say if you have the money, go for it. you wont be disappointed, im glad i went with the blue too. matches almost perfect to everything else!!


----------



## boradie sucht (Aug 12, 2012)

got it remounted and made a video. middle shows zero becuase i havent hooked up the tank sensor yet because i dont have a port for it.


----------



## Jake2k (Nov 25, 2010)

Isn't it kinda hard to see down there?


----------



## boradie sucht (Aug 12, 2012)

Jake2k said:


> Isn't it kinda hard to see down there?


not when its in drive. 

its not really something that i usually constantly check so its not a real big deal.


----------



## Jake2k (Nov 25, 2010)

Cool, either way it looks great :thumbup:


----------



## boradie sucht (Aug 12, 2012)

Jake2k said:


> Cool, either way it looks great :thumbup:


thanks, i was happy how it came out. 

heres another picture of it with something you might recognize :laugh:


----------



## Jake2k (Nov 25, 2010)

Haha awesome, always cool to see my keychains out in the wild :laugh:


----------



## babydubz (Dec 13, 2007)

damn i wish this was out when I was looking for a digital pressure gauge. I went with a Dakota but this looks like an easier install with less clutter :thumbup:


----------



## [email protected] (Feb 19, 2010)

boradie sucht said:


> not when its in drive.
> 
> its not really something that i usually constantly check so its not a real big deal.


That's the same place where I installed mine. It's easy to read it when you need to, but you can hide it away if want/need to.


----------



## redGTItillIdie (Aug 27, 2003)

what determines the color display? are all of the units white with a colored film over them? in other words can I buy white and just install my own custom color film to get a different look?


----------



## [email protected] (Nov 19, 2010)

redGTItillIdie said:


> what determines the color display? are all of the units white with a colored film over them? in other words can I buy white and just install my own custom color film to get a different look?


Each color is a different backlit lcd screen. There is no film on them to make them a different color.


----------



## revolushaun (Jan 13, 2013)

Here's a picture of one I just installed in my mk4 jetta. Super easy install. Overall pleased with results. Only thing that I fiddled with was the back light display. The instructions suggested that I connect the back light to my headlight switch so that it came on with the headlights. I found the display hard to read at times, and as I am on a manual setup I rely on the readouts heavily. I decided to just hook up the back light to a switched ignition input. Other then that, very pleased with the results. I'm glad I went with this setup instead of some analog gauges.


----------



## Twilliams83 (Jan 25, 2011)

revolushaun said:


> Here's a picture of one I just installed in my mk4 jetta. Super easy install. Overall pleased with results. Only thing that I fiddled with was the back light display. The instructions suggested that I connect the back light to my headlight switch so that it came on with the headlights. I found the display hard to read at times, and as I am on a manual setup I rely on the readouts heavily. I decided to just hook up the back light to a switched ignition input. Other then that, very pleased with the results. I'm glad I went with this setup instead of some analog gauges.


damn thats where i wanted to put mine but it wouldn't fit. how much did you cut out of the sides to fit it?


----------



## revolushaun (Jan 13, 2013)

Twilliams83 said:


> damn thats where i wanted to put mine but it wouldn't fit. how much did you cut out of the sides to fit it?


I had to use a dremel to shave a bit off the sides. Probably about 1/4 inch total. I wouldn't be able to reuse the vent if I removed the gauge, but I figured they are easy to come by. Also had to cut a small hole in the air duct for the wire to run to the back.


----------



## Twilliams83 (Jan 25, 2011)

revolushaun said:


> I had to use a dremel to shave a bit off the sides. Probably about 1/4 inch total. I wouldn't be able to reuse the vent if I removed the gauge, but I figured they are easy to come by. Also had to cut a small hole in the air duct for the wire to run to the back.


yeah i also had to cut a small hole in my center vent to pass the cable through. I thought by looking at it that too much would have to be removed from the driver side vent to where it would be cut into the flow control on the right.


----------



## Bierce IV (Apr 5, 2010)

can i run just a SMC gauge T fitting off of the main air lines going to each bag and tank, or do they have to come off the threaded side of the VU4 manifold?


----------



## [email protected] (Nov 19, 2010)

Bierce IV said:


> can i run just a SMC gauge T fitting off of the main air lines going to each bag and tank, or do they have to come off the threaded side of the VU4 manifold?


SMC gauge tees will work just fine for these pressure sensors. This is exactly what you would have to use if you had the DigiGauge paired with the manual management.


----------



## DUTCHswift (Feb 22, 2012)

Mine's in the trunk.


----------



## MechEngg (Jan 13, 2009)

DUTCHswift said:


> Mine's in the trunk.
> 
> <a href="https://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/14087328693" title="1794621_10202129814390030_6373357113209633416_n by Brian Jensen, on Flickr"><img src="https://farm8.staticflickr.com/7425/14087328693_e216583ef8_b.jpg" width="960" height="655" alt="1794621_10202129814390030_6373357113209633416_n"></a>


Lol what?
Isn't the point of this gauge system so that you can monitor your pressures while you drive? I don't see that being very useful in the trunk :laugh:


----------



## DUTCHswift (Feb 22, 2012)

MechEngg said:


> Lol what?
> Isn't the point of this gauge system so that you can monitor your pressures while you drive? I don't see that being very useful in the trunk :laugh:


I have E-Level so it's not really needed at all but I got it for free. It's more for reference than anything.


----------



## boradie sucht (Aug 12, 2012)

MechEngg said:


> Lol what?
> Isn't the point of this gauge system so that you can monitor your pressures while you drive? I don't see that being very useful in the trunk :laugh:


this


----------



## DUTCHswift (Feb 22, 2012)

DUTCHswift said:


> I have E-Level so it's not really needed at all but I got it for free. It's more for reference than anything.


^This 



boradie sucht said:


> this


----------



## [email protected] (Feb 19, 2010)

That's a good looking trunk setup DutchSwift! :beer:


----------



## DUTCHswift (Feb 22, 2012)

:beer: Thanks Will


----------



## Kuncle20 (Jan 21, 2009)

Best gauge I've seen so far.. small, compact, easily visible, and a clean finish. :thumbup:


----------



## [email protected] (Feb 19, 2010)

Kuncle20 said:


> Best gauge I've seen so far.. small, compact, easily visible, and a clean finish. :thumbup:


:thumbup::thumbup:


----------



## boradie sucht (Aug 12, 2012)

has anyone added to touchbox wireless controller for the iphone thing that connects to this, was thinking about picking that up


----------



## [email protected] (Feb 19, 2010)

boradie sucht said:


> has anyone added to touchbox wireless controller for the iphone thing that connects to this, was thinking about picking that up


There are a ton of Bag Riders customers out there with the combination of DigiGauge and TouchBox so I'm sure someone will chime in. :beer:


----------



## Travy (Jan 13, 2004)

Thanks for the gauge guys, such a clean setup. A little something my buddy Mark has been working on for me, can't wait to get it finished. :wave:


----------



## [email protected] (Feb 19, 2010)

Travy said:


> Thanks for the gauge guys, such a clean setup. A little something my buddy Mark has been working on for me, can't wait to get it finished. :wave:


Thanks for posting that up Travy! That's exactly where I have mine installed in my 3 Series.


----------



## Travy (Jan 13, 2004)

[email protected] said:


> Thanks for posting that up Travy! That's exactly where I have mine installed in my 3 Series.


I'm hoping to have the car ready for Leavenworth in a few weeks, I'll try to get some more pictures with the new struts and everything then too that you guys can use for whatever you want. :heart:


----------



## macleanshaun (Sep 19, 2008)

Travy said:


> I'm hoping to have the car ready for Leavenworth in a few weeks, I'll try to get some more pictures with the new struts and everything then too that you guys can use for whatever you want. :heart:


Leavenworth 2015 is like 55 weeks away. You have plenty of time to get it all sorted out.

:heart:


----------



## Travy (Jan 13, 2004)

macleanshaun said:


> Leavenworth 2015 is like 55 weeks away. You have plenty of time to get it all sorted out.
> 
> :heart:


Yeah that's a little more realistic... I am less hopeful for this year the closer it gets.


----------



## boradie sucht (Aug 12, 2012)

Travy said:


> Thanks for the gauge guys, such a clean setup. A little something my buddy Mark has been working on for me, can't wait to get it finished. :wave:


make mine look like crap why dont you :laugh:


----------



## Mayor McCheese (Jul 23, 2008)

great minds think alike Travy. how mine has been for the past few months:





ash tray cover closes when i dont need to see it, switches are also hidden.


----------



## UAlvarez (May 4, 2011)

Bagged my car and installed the digigauge, it worked perfect for the first month and lately it has been going crazy on me and I have no idea why. I thought it might be the heat cause it has been super hot where I live but that doesn't make sense. It shows a bunch of weird symbols and what not, anybody know what it happening?


----------



## [email protected] (Nov 19, 2010)

UAlvarez said:


> Bagged my car and installed the digigauge, it worked perfect for the first month and lately it has been going crazy on me and I have no idea why. I thought it might be the heat cause it has been super hot where I live but that doesn't make sense. It shows a bunch of weird symbols and what not, anybody know what it happening?


The heat shouldn't have anything to do with it. Have you tried resetting the ECU yet? Feel free to give us a call and we can help you out!


----------



## boradie sucht (Aug 12, 2012)

UAlvarez said:


> Bagged my car and installed the digigauge, it worked perfect for the first month and lately it has been going crazy on me and I have no idea why. I thought it might be the heat cause it has been super hot where I live but that doesn't make sense. It shows a bunch of weird symbols and what not, anybody know what it happening?


some times when mine acts up, i just un plug the ecu for like 10 secs and its fine.


----------



## UAlvarez (May 4, 2011)

[email protected] said:


> The heat shouldn't have anything to do with it. Have you tried resetting the ECU yet? Feel free to give us a call and we can help you out!





boradie sucht said:


> some times when mine acts up, i just un plug the ecu for like 10 secs and its fine.


I was thinking of doing that but wasn't sure. I'll do that first thing tomorrow. Thanks guys!


----------



## [email protected] (Nov 19, 2010)

UAlvarez said:


> Bagged my car and installed the digigauge, it worked perfect for the first month and lately it has been going crazy on me and I have no idea why. I thought it might be the heat cause it has been super hot where I live but that doesn't make sense. It shows a bunch of weird symbols and what not, anybody know what it happening?


Oh also, do you have the DigiGauge hooked up to a constant power source or is it connected to an ignition source? If you don't have TouchBox, there's really no reason to have the DigiGauge hooked up to constant power. 

Having the DigiGauge connected to an ignition source will reset the ECU each time you turn the car off.


----------



## UAlvarez (May 4, 2011)

[email protected] said:


> Oh also, do you have the DigiGauge hooked up to a constant power source or is it connected to an ignition source? If you don't have TouchBox, there's really no reason to have the DigiGauge hooked up to constant power.
> 
> Having the DigiGauge connected to an ignition source will reset the ECU each time you turn the car off.


A buddy helped me with the wiring but I think it is connected to constant power because the connection is always lit red


----------



## Kuncle20 (Jan 21, 2009)

UAlvarez said:


> A buddy helped me with the wiring but I think it is connected to constant power because the connection is always lit red


I believe the connector is supposed to constantly stay lit. Mine stays lit.


----------



## Travy (Jan 13, 2004)

Kuncle20 said:


> I believe the connector is supposed to constantly stay lit. Mine stays lit.


There's two ways to wire it up, the way you've done it is for if you have the touchbox and want to be able to see the pressures on your phone when the car is turned off.


----------



## Kuncle20 (Jan 21, 2009)

Travy said:


> There's two ways to wire it up, the way you've done it is for if you have the touchbox and want to be able to see the pressures on your phone when the car is turned off.


OOOOOHHHHHH Yeah... I don't have touchbox but that completely makes sense. I haven't noticed any ill effects yet so I'll leave it for now. Good shot Travy:beer:


----------



## UAlvarez (May 4, 2011)

Left the ECU disconnected all day yesterday in hopes that it would reset and go back to normal, connected it today and...
<a href="http://smg.photobucket.com/user/midgets_in_bikinis/media/20140611_132846_zps0dbcf262.jpg.html" target="_blank"><img src="http://img.photobucket.com/albums/v513/midgets_in_bikinis/20140611_132846_zps0dbcf262.jpg" border="0" alt=" photo 20140611_132846_zps0dbcf262.jpg"/></a>
This is starting to get annoying, anybody know what could be happening:banghead:


----------



## [email protected] (Nov 19, 2010)

I've seen this happen before but the units themselves have always been fine. A crimped wire or a loose connection will cause the DigiGauge to display strange characters like that. Go back through and double check all of your wiring and connections. If that doesn't fix the characters, we'll have to get both the gauge and ECU back from you to have it tested/ reflashed by Zaetech.


----------



## UAlvarez (May 4, 2011)

[email protected] said:


> I've seen this happen before but the units themselves have always been fine. A crimped wire or a loose connection will cause the DigiGauge to display strange characters like that. Go back through and double check all of your wiring and connections. If that doesn't fix the characters, we'll have to get both the gauge and ECU back from you to have it tested/ reflashed by Zaetech.


Gonna re check everything today and hope I find the problem:banghead:


----------



## SKIDMRK (Sep 15, 2001)

since Travy's an ******* and never posted a finished picture..........hopefully he can take an in-car picture soon.


----------



## [email protected] (Nov 19, 2010)

Nice, that looks awesome! Definitely get us some installed pics! Get with the program Travy!


----------



## Travy (Jan 13, 2004)

SKIDMRK said:


> since Travy's an ******* and never posted a finished picture..........hopefully he can take an in-car picture soon.


:heart: Thanks again :beer:



[email protected] said:


> Nice, that looks awesome! Definitely get us some installed pics! Get with the program Travy!


I'll see what I can do, I only have the camera on my phone though :laugh:


----------



## boradie sucht (Aug 12, 2012)

heres a couple more of mine from the last pictures i took 

excuse the dust 


















and one wheres it lit up


----------



## Travy (Jan 13, 2004)

I snagged some crappy cell phone pics this weekend for you guys. :heart:


----------



## Bierce IV (Apr 5, 2010)

Nice work Travy, looks legit


----------



## Travy (Jan 13, 2004)

Bierce IV said:


> Nice work Travy, looks legit


All the credit goes to SKIDMRK; he did an awesome job making the hidden setup for me :thumbup:


----------



## [email protected]s (Feb 19, 2010)

Nice one Travy


----------



## Tony_0305 (Jul 20, 2014)

Any discount on this soon??


----------



## 04RDURTY2 (Nov 30, 2003)

Interested in seing how the sensors and bag lines hook up to a VU4 manifold.. if anyone has pictures to post up that would be great. looking to put together my kit over winter and this digiguage is on my must have list


----------



## Travy (Jan 13, 2004)

04RDURTY2 said:


> Interested in seing how the sensors and bag lines hook up to a VU4 manifold.. if anyone has pictures to post up that would be great. looking to put together my kit over winter and this digiguage is on my must have list


Unless you have V1 of accuair's manifold, the rear of the VU4 should have four 1/4" ports for the pressure senders. You will need to buy four 1/4" to 1/8" reducer fittings http://bagriders.com/modlab/products/REDUCER-BUSHING.html as the senders are 1/8'' and not 1/4'' like on the manifold. :thumbup:

If you do have V1 of the manifold where it doesn't have the four ports on the back, you can cut into the line and run four Tee fittings that have the 1/8'' npt for the sender to thread into http://bagriders.com/modlab/products/SMC-DOT-DIGITAL-GAUGE-TEE.html


----------



## [email protected] (Nov 19, 2010)

04RDURTY2 said:


> Interested in seing how the sensors and bag lines hook up to a VU4 manifold.. if anyone has pictures to post up that would be great. looking to put together my kit over winter and this digiguage is on my must have list


Here's a photo I stole from Rejie's Instagram @bigrej 










The digital sensors for the DigiGauge will go into the 1/4" threaded gauge ports of the VU4 (you'll need reducer bushings as well that go from 1/4-1/8 since you are putting an 1/8" sensor in a 1/4" port). The air lines will go into the ptc (push to connect) fittings on the opposite side of the manifold.


----------



## 04RDURTY2 (Nov 30, 2003)

Thank you. :thumbup: will be ordering my zaetech digiguage shortly


----------



## scottybones (Jan 5, 2008)

What are the dimensions of the digital gauge? I really want to know how deep it sits ... pics of the backside would be ideal. Also, how does the gauge stay in place? Plastic clips? :thumbup: 

I am considering putting one in my mk3 GTI but am having a difficult time trying to find a spot where it would fit.


----------



## [email protected] (Nov 19, 2010)

scottybones said:


> What are the dimensions of the digital gauge? I really want to know how deep it sits ... pics of the backside would be ideal. Also, how does the gauge stay in place? Plastic clips? :thumbup:
> 
> I am considering putting one in my mk3 GTI but am having a difficult time trying to find a spot where it would fit.


The gauge does not come with any specific mounting brackets, so it's up to you on how you want to go about it. You can find more photos of the gauge on our site here: Zaetech DigiGauge Pressure Display and as for the dimensions, see below


----------



## scottybones (Jan 5, 2008)

[email protected] said:


> The gauge does not come with any specific mounting brackets, so it's up to you on how you want to go about it. You can find more photos of the gauge on our site here: Zaetech DigiGauge Pressure Display and as for the dimensions, see below


Solid ... thanks man :beer:

I don't think there are many (if any) mk3's running this style gauge; I've only seen the pod style. If I end up purchasing it I'll post up pictures, as I have an idea of where I'd like to place it. :thumbup: :wave:


----------



## [email protected] (Feb 19, 2010)

scottybones said:


> Solid ... thanks man :beer:
> 
> I don't think there are many (if any) mk3's running this style gauge; I've only seen the pod style. If I end up purchasing it I'll post up pictures, as I have an idea of where I'd like to place it. :thumbup: :wave:


There are a few Mk3s out there with this setup, though I'll have to dig through some photo archives to find an example. Maybe someone will save me the trouble and post one up. :thumbup:


----------



## apope930 (Dec 1, 2014)

heres a pic of mine mounted in a mk3. This is actually the white gauge idk why it looks red. Also is anyone else having issues with the screen going blank evertime you adjust air pressure? It's almost like the screen has to refresh itself?


----------



## [email protected] (Nov 19, 2010)

apope930 said:


> heres a pic of mine mounted in a mk3. This is actually the white gauge idk why it looks red. Also is anyone else having issues with the screen going blank evertime you adjust air pressure? It's almost like the screen has to refresh itself?


If you're still having issues with the display, shoot us an email or give us a call and we can help you troubleshoot some things


----------



## [email protected] (Feb 19, 2010)

Does anyone else have nice digigauge implementations to share?


----------



## APURPLEKING (May 23, 2007)

I just got my gauge holder done for my Mk5, I should have pics up tomorrow.


----------



## Travy (Jan 13, 2004)




----------



## kdfguy (Apr 6, 2009)

heres some pics of the digi gauge in my girlfriends MK4 Golf. Nothing too fancy, but works great :thumbup:


----------



## APURPLEKING (May 23, 2007)




----------



## norcal_avant (Aug 4, 2009)

Quick question I am looking at getting this gauge setup soon . The people that are running this gauge are you running 2 pressure sensors from tank? Is there a way to integrate so you can run one sensor with accuair?


----------



## apope930 (Dec 1, 2014)

the kit comes with 5 total sensors, 4 go into the AccuAir manifold for individual bag pressure and only 1 goes to the tank. btw all the sensors are 1/8" npt


----------



## norcal_avant (Aug 4, 2009)

I'm aware of that. I also have a tank sensor for my accuair management. I am trying to see if people run 2 sensors or have found a way to combine them.


----------



## APURPLEKING (May 23, 2007)

Snapped a pic of it lit up


And yes you will need to buy couplers for every sensor to make it fit. Or at least o had to for mine, maybe they make the sensors in a bigger thread now.... 

Only costs like 10 bucks for the pieces though, no big deal.


----------



## . EH (Sep 27, 2012)

kdfguy said:


> heres some pics of the digi gauge in my girlfriends MK4 Golf. Nothing too fancy, but works great :thumbup:


I really this placement, although I cannot justify the money to buy a digital display.


----------



## APURPLEKING (May 23, 2007)

I'd like that placement if it didn't look like it took 5 seconds to make


----------



## mongoose711 (Nov 20, 2013)

norcal_avant said:


> I'm aware of that. I also have a tank sensor for my accuair management. I am trying to see if people run 2 sensors or have found a way to combine them.


Running both with a street Tee 1/4"MPT to 1/4"FPT and 1/8"FPT, a 1/4" to 1/8" reducer on one of the sensors. 
My next revision I will just use a three or four port 1/4"NPT manifold and run both sensors and the safety relief off of it.
I would have to hazard a guess that tying both sensor leads to one sensor would prevent it from being accurate for either system. 
Pressure transducers are either voltage or resistance based so modding the wiring would likely effect that.


----------



## norcal_avant (Aug 4, 2009)

mongoose711 said:


> Running both with a street Tee 1/4"MPT to 1/4"FPT and 1/8"FPT, a 1/4" to 1/8" reducer on one of the sensors.
> My next revision I will just use a three or four port 1/4"NPT manifold and run both sensors and the safety relief off of it.
> I would have to hazard a guess that tying both sensor leads to one sensor would prevent it from being accurate for either system.
> Pressure transducers are either voltage or resistance based so modding the wiring would likely effect that.


Perfect just what I wanted to know, thanks!


----------



## Arsin (Apr 4, 2008)

Got a wiring question, I'm not using touchbox so it says I can wire the red 12v to ignition source, does that mean both the red and orange wire need to be wired to the ignition source?

And the Headlight 12v is that just to the dimmer switch? So that you can adjust screen brightness?


----------



## APURPLEKING (May 23, 2007)

I can't recall on mine but I think one goes to power (red) and one goes to 12v ignition (orange) and purple goes to headlights for keyed ignition source 

I think that's how I did my mkV


----------



## . EH (Sep 27, 2012)

APURPLEKING said:


> I'd like that placement if it didn't look like it took 5 seconds to make


Don't get mad because I didn't compliment your location. :heart:

His placement looks better and is more practical. umpkin:


----------



## Arsin (Apr 4, 2008)

APURPLEKING said:


> I can't recall on mine but I think one goes to power (red) and one goes to 12v ignition (orange) and purple goes to headlights for keyed ignition source
> 
> I think that's how I did my mkV


From the sparse install notes this is what it says:

Red goes to Power, Orange to 12v Ignition, Purple to Headlight.

So Red would be constant power, orange would be a switched power (75x on the fuse panel/box), purple to 12v headlight which I think means the dimmer/rheostat switch.


----------



## mongoose711 (Nov 20, 2013)

Arsin said:


> Got a wiring question, I'm not using touchbox so it says I can wire the red 12v to ignition source, does that mean both the red and orange wire need to be wired to the ignition source?
> 
> And the Headlight 12v is that just to the dimmer switch? So that you can adjust screen brightness?



Simply tie the Red and Orange to 12 switched (75x or Key sense or a VSR)

Purple to any of the 12V leads that come on with headlights/markers. I tied into one of the bumper marker feeds on the back of my headlight switch so the digigauge and my touchpad dim with any lighting combination except headlights off.

It doesn't do dynamic dimming, it is dimmed or full brightness, so the straight 12V light feed works better then variable voltage like the dimmer.


----------



## Arsin (Apr 4, 2008)

mongoose711 said:


> Simply tie the Red and Orange to 12 switched (75x or Key sense or a VSR)
> 
> Purple to any of the 12V leads that come on with headlights/markers. I tied into one of the bumper marker feeds on the back of my headlight switch so the digigauge and my touchpad dim with any lighting combination except headlights off.
> 
> It doesn't do dynamic dimming, it is dimmed or full brightness, so the straight 12V light feed works better then variable voltage like the dimmer.


Perfect, this is the exact answer I was looking for. 

I get the headlight wire now for both the digigauge and touchpad, tapping into a headlight source will dim the two when the headlights are on, meaning at night they won't be as bright and distracting.


----------



## APURPLEKING (May 23, 2007)

. EH said:


> Don't get mad because I didn't compliment your location.
> 
> His placement looks better and is more practical. umpkin:


I'm not mad  ... my placement was worse than his for very long. all that matters is if he likes it.


----------



## DUTCHswift (Feb 22, 2012)

Bought another change tray so I could fit the Digigauge for the air suspension to it. Started trimming last night. All I need now is a stock piece of plastic that I can cut the template blanks I made. Hopefully I can find something like that at Home Depot.


----------



## [email protected] (Nov 19, 2010)

Hello Everyone!

Hope all is well! I just wanted to let anyone who sees this thread know that I am available to answer ANY questions you may have about this product!!! :laugh:

Best,
Meg


----------



## Arsin (Apr 4, 2008)

I have an issue with mine, the display isn't lighting up, the harness at the box turns red when plugged in. All my sensors are good. I am getting voltage out of the box for what should be the display power. What could be the problem?


----------



## mongoose711 (Nov 20, 2013)

[email protected] said:


> Hello Everyone!
> 
> Hope all is well! I just wanted to let anyone who sees this thread know that I am available to answer ANY questions you may have about this product!!! :laugh:
> 
> ...


Are new screen styles going to be available in the future, something closer to the factory style like this base module (http://modtronix.com/lcd162b-fhb.html)?

If not, anyone have any luck modding one of these?


----------



## Arsin (Apr 4, 2008)

mongoose711 said:


> Are new screen styles going to be available in the future, something closer to the factory style like this base module (http://modtronix.com/lcd162b-fhb.html)?
> 
> If not, anyone have any luck modding one of these?


Funny you mention that, this is the actual screen they use: http://www.newhavendisplay.com/nhd0216k3znsrgbfbwv3-p-5737.html

From what I can tell there are 4 wires, 2 power(1 for LED 1 for logic), 1 common ground, 1 serial input. Figuring which wire is which was fairly simple by looking at the board specs, then just trace it back to the connector. 

What are you trying to do exactly?


----------



## mongoose711 (Nov 20, 2013)

Arsin said:


> Funny you mention that, this is the actual screen they use: http://www.newhavendisplay.com/nhd0216k3znsrgbfbwv3-p-5737.html
> 
> From what I can tell there are 4 wires, 2 power(1 for LED 1 for logic), 1 common ground, 1 serial input. Figuring which wire is which was fairly simple by looking at the board specs, then just trace it back to the connector.
> 
> What are you trying to do exactly?


Had the gauge for a bit, now contemplating how to make it match the OEM look a bit closer.

Thanks for the tipoff as to the maker of their screen, never got around to pulling the display out of the dash to open it and take a look inside.

Might just end up with one of these as it seem like it should be drop in replacement.


----------



## Lolasaurus_Rex (Jul 15, 2009)

Are these gauges on back order or discontinued? Can't order from Bagriders website.


----------



## Arsin (Apr 4, 2008)

mongoose711 said:


> Had the gauge for a bit, now contemplating how to make it match the OEM look a bit closer.
> 
> Thanks for the tipoff as to the maker of their screen, never got around to pulling the display out of the dash to open it and take a look inside.
> 
> Might just end up with one of these as it seem like it should be drop in replacement.



Yes that would be a replacement, however to get the desired color you have to play with the voltage via resistors to the three different LED power supplies.


----------

